# Shotgun sling without swivels



## Ffnye79 (Sep 2, 2014)

Does anyone know how I can make a shotgun sling without swivels? I have the braid down that I want to use I'm just not sure how to do the ends to attach to the gun since there is no where to attach the normal swivels. Thanks for any help.


----------



## steven60 (Jul 13, 2014)

Without seeing exactly what you're attachment points are Id say start you're loop at one end pull through at the other attachment point like a cobra or something and weave back to you're starting point that way it should never come apart


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Steven is right. That is about the only way to attach it unless you try to attach the swivel hardware.


----------



## Ffnye79 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for the help. The shotgun I want to make the sling for doesn't have anywhere to mount swivels. So I will have to try and figure it out.


----------

